# HMI Basic Panel programmieren



## elibastianst (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Thema HMI Programmierung. Ich habe versucht mit dem TIA - Portal 10.5 ein KTP 400 mono zu programmieren und das ganze
mit der Runtime Sim und der Steuerung live zu testen.
Als ersten Test möchte ich nur über einen Button auf dem Panel einen Ausgang auf der Steuerung ansteuern.
Variable für PLC und HMI habe ich angelegt und den Button mit dem Ereignis verknüpft.
Leider ohne Ergebnis. Hat hier jemand eine Step by Step Anleitung? Vielleicht habe ich eine Einstellung vergessen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## rheumakay (12 Dezember 2011)

wo liegt den GENAU dein Problem?
Kannst du die PLC und das HMI anpingen?Sind die beiden im gleichen Subnet?


----------



## elibastianst (12 Dezember 2011)

Hi, also die PLC kann ich anpingen. Den HMI hab ich nicht.
Ich dachte ich kann mit dem Laptop das HMI ersetzen, indem ich über "Online" und "Runtime simulieren" 
die PLC ansteuere. Ich habe zwei Merker in der PLC angelegt die ich mit den HMI Variablen
über zwei Buttons ansteuern möchte. Die beiden Merker steuern ein SR Flip-Flop an welches dann wiederum einen Ausgang auf der PLC setzt.
Soweit so gut aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.


----------



## miami (13 Dezember 2011)

Nee, im TIA Portal ist die Simulation nicht mit der SPS verbunden, jedenfalls ist es mir nicht gelungen.
Du kannst nur im Menu "Online,Simulation, Mit Variablensimulator" verwenden, was für deinen Anwendungsfall sinnlos ist.


----------



## elibastianst (13 Dezember 2011)

OK! Dachte mir schon sowas. Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe mir nen HMI bestellt. Und versuche es dann nochmal.Danke nochmal....


----------



## Schmidtchen (13 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich fasse das Thema nochmal auf. 
Ich habe eine 1214 C und ein KTP 600 PN, ich möchte mit einer Schaltfläche auf dem KTP einen Eingang der S7 ansteuern, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe bei den Eigenschaften der Schaltfläche "Setzte Bit" und dann die variable (die ich in einem globalem DB gespeichert habe) versucht zu setzten. diese Variable setzte ich auch mit einem externen Taster (Taster am Bedienpult). Mit dem Taster am Bedienpult kann ich die globale variable problemlos setzten, aber mit der Schaltfläche auf dem HMI nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen warum bzw was ich falsch mache oder wie man es richtig macht?? 

Danke,...


----------



## shutdown_TIA12 (13 Januar 2014)

Schmidtchen schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 1214 C und ein KTP 600 PN, ich möchte mit einer Schaltfläche auf dem KTP einen Eingang der S7 ansteuern, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.



So was geht nicht, und macht eh keinen Sinn.



Schmidtchen schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den Eigenschaften der Schaltfläche "Setzte Bit" und dann die variable (die ich in einem globalem DB gespeichert habe) versucht zu setzten. diese Variable setzte ich auch mit einem externen Taster (Taster am Bedienpult).



Wenn du die Variable über das HMI im DB setzt... was passiert in der SPS.... Ja, sie wird gesetzt... aber da das Bit im DB (sicherlich) vom Taster abhängt überschreibst du das Bit wieder



Schmidtchen schrieb:


> Mit dem Taster am Bedienpult kann ich die globale variable problemlos setzten, ...


das glaube ich dir gerne (siehe oben)



Schmidtchen schrieb:


> ...aber mit der Schaltfläche auf dem HMI nicht.


und das erst recht. (siehe oben)



Schmidtchen schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen warum bzw was ich falsch mache...



Ja, zu wenig Verständnis für Taster, Eingänge, Prozesseingangsabbild, Programmablauf, azyklische Verbindung... und und und



Schmidtchen schrieb:


> ...oder wie man es richtig macht??



Erstmal Basics lernen, probieren, ... und dann noch mal hier fragen
Und bitte immer gleich deinen Code-Fetzen und paar Bildchen mit ranhängen... sonst raten alle nur, was du progammiert haben könntest. Nicht jeder hat keine Wahrsagerkugel 



Schmidtchen schrieb:


> ...Danke,...



Bitte


----------



## Schmidtchen (13 Januar 2014)

Also vlt hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt, ich möchte meinen Vorgang von zwei unterschiedlichen Positionen (räumlich getrennt) starten können. Also einmal Vorort und einmal irgendwo anders. (so ist soll das prinzipiell Funktionieren) 

Der Hintergrund ist ein anderer, mit der Anlage soll ein Druck erfasst werden und wenn der Anwender einen Öldruck erfasst wobei er ggf. schmierige Hände haben kann, soll er nicht ständig auf dem KTP rumschmieren sondern die externen Taster verwenden. Daher soll die Bedienung von zwei "Positionen" möglich sein. (So war der Gedankengang)


----------

